# Official New Sunday Contest Thread



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

Today I am bringing back the Sunday Contest. Here are the new rules and regulations, copied from the website.
I am still working on the website, and flushing out the regulations. Hope to see you all competing!
If you have any suggestions, please let me know.

Scrambles/submission page/everything else can be found on the website.
Results and announcements of prizewinners will be announced on my website on the results page.

http://westonmizumoto.com/Sunday/Rules.html

Scrambles are here:
http://westonmizumoto.com/Sunday/Sunday/scrambles.html

You can find the submission form on the website as well.


The Sunday Contest started in 2004 as a weekly unofficial competition hosted by Tyson Mao, and was later hosted by Jon Morris in 2005. For the past few years it has been inactive, but now its back! For the most part the rules will be the same, but there will be some slight changes. And yes, there will be prizes.
*
Prizes:*
For each week, both the first place winner as well as a randomly selected competitor will receive a $5.00 gift certificate for SpeedcubeShop.com, courtesy of Cameron Brown of SpeedcubeShop.com.
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/



*Rules:*
1. Each competitor must submit an average of 12, average of 5, or best of 3 depending on the event, using the scrambles provided. The times are due 11:59 PM PST on Sunday.

2. Each competitor may not enter more than one submission per week.

3. Videos are encouraged, but not required. If you submit a video, you are twice as likely to be chosen for the random prize.

4. It is up to my discretion to determine whether a time is fraudulent or not. Fraudulent submissions will not be awarded prizes.

5. If you win a prize one week, you are not eligible to win a prize for next weeks competition. The winner of a given week is not eligible to win the randomly selected prize for that week.

6. All WCA rules, except those that require a delegate or additional people to be present, apply unless otherwise stated.

7. You may use either a stackmat or a keyboard to time your solves.


*Schedule:
*
2/16/2014: 3x3 speedsolve (Ao12)

2/23/2014: Skewb (Ao12)

3/2/2014: 3x3 one-handed (Ao12)

3/9/2014: 3x3 BLD (Bo3)

3/16/2014: 4x4 speedsolve (Ao12)

3/23/2014: 5x5 speedsolve (Ao12)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 11, 2014)

So by WCA regulations, does this mean we have to use a stackmat?
E: Thanks! I will definitely be participating in this!


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

I will fix that. Thanks.
(No you do not.)


----------



## Mikel (Feb 11, 2014)

This is cool that you are bringing this back! How do you want the submissions to be formatted?


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

Copying and pasting from any online timer should be fine


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry if I am misunderstanding this, but where are the scrambles, and when will you post them? Or are they there, but I'm just not finding them? Lol. Thx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2014)

Yay it's back!

I remember competing in this back when I averaged about 40 

I remember the good 'ole nascarjon.us/sunday.php


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> Sorry if I am misunderstanding this, but where are the scrambles, and when will you post them? Or are they there, but I'm just not finding them? Lol. Thx.



The scrambles are here
http://westonmizumoto.com/Sunday/Sunday/scrambles.html

Scrambles will be posted every monday (hopefully)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 11, 2014)

whenever I came back to cubing this past year the first thing I did was go to do an Ao12 for the Sunday contest... and it wasn't there.  Thank you for bringing this back. Do you know why it stopped?


----------



## Me (Feb 11, 2014)

This is extremely good news.   



Weston said:


> Copying and pasting from any online timer should be fine


To be clear, I'm assuming comma separated, parenthesis around the best and worst, times >1 min formatted x:yz.ab? Or are semi-colon separated ISO-8601 durations also valid?


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

Me said:


> This is extremely good news.
> 
> 
> To be clear, I'm assuming comma separated, parenthesis around the best and worst, times >1 min formatted x:yz.ab? Or are semi-colon separated ISO-8601 durations also valid?


Yes, no.
Actually I haven't decided about the parenthesis. Ill know once I finish writing the program to format the stuff.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 11, 2014)

You are my sunshine
teh westicles r <3


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, darn. My school blocks us from allowing anything to record video using our webcams so I won't be able to increase my random chances with a video. >__>


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Well, darn. My school blocks us from allowing anything to record video using our webcams so I won't be able to increase my random chances with a video. >__>



Do you have a phone or ipod or something?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 11, 2014)

Really cool Weston! 
One thing I liked about the past contests was the ability to import scrambles into cct. So convienent.
Also, thanks to Cameron for donating prizes.


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

Andreaillest said:


> Really cool Weston!
> One thing I liked about the past contests was the ability to import scrambles into cct. So convienent.
> Also, thanks to Cameron for donating prizes.



Eventually I would like to have an in-browser timer on my website that auto submits the times, but I'm too noob at CS at the moment.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I avg 1.30 beginners method can/should I compete?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2014)

Weston said:


> Eventually I would like to have an in-browser timer on my website that auto submits the times, but I'm too noob at CS at the moment.



Just use TTWs code? (With permission of course)

@GV2, You should compete! IT would be practice practice practice. You getbetter either way.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 11, 2014)

This is great. I was actuality thinking today about how much I miss the Sunday Contest.


----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 11, 2014)

In the 'submit' section on the website, it says that the WCA ID is required to submit results. Does this meant that if I don't have one I can't compete? :/


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 11, 2014)

So the guy with the best average, will win?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 11, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> So the guy with the best average, will win?





> Prizes:
> For each week, both the first place winner as well as a *randomly selected* competitor will receive a $5.00 gift certificate for SpeedcubeShop.com, courtesy of Cameron Brown of SpeedcubeShop.com.
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/



You can still win a prize even if you're not the fastest.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> In the 'submit' section on the website, it says that the WCA ID is required to submit results. Does this meant that if I don't have one I can't compete? :/



I just put N/A in that box.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 11, 2014)

If anybody knows how to play a MOD file on windows 8 let me know so in the future I can video this.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 11, 2014)

Where do I post my times? And the scrambles would be nice to be at the front page or linked  Or did I miss understood something? When does the 3x3 round end?


----------



## Weston (Feb 11, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Where do I post my times? And the scrambles would be nice to be at the front page or linked  Or did I miss understood something? When does the 3x3 round end?



Everything you need is on the website.
I'll update the main post with a link to the scrambles.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 12, 2014)

Weston said:


> Everything you need is on the website.
> I'll update the main post with a link to the scrambles.



So when does the 3x3 round start?


----------



## Weston (Feb 12, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> So when does the 3x3 round start?



It has already started. Each round starts on Monday(when i put up the scrambles) and ends on Sunday at 11:59 PST.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 12, 2014)

Weston said:


> It has already started. Each round starts on Monday(when i put up the scrambles) and ends on Sunday at 11:59 PST.



Where do you post the times? Sorry for being so dumb but I just don't know.


----------



## Weston (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't forget to enter! Submissions are due at tomorrow


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 17, 2014)

lol my average sucked. But I made a video, yay.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

Almost forgot to enter.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Crap. I forgot.


----------



## Weston (Feb 17, 2014)

Results are up!
results

As well as new scrambles
New scrambles

Winners should receive their gift certificate code by email.

Thanks for participating everyone!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2014)

Would it be possible to somehow have a link to the videos in the results?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 17, 2014)

I didn't see my name in the results, but I'm pretty sure I submitted them. (Brandon Mikel)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

wut. I won with 9.21? 
Would have thought KC3 or some kid would have done this.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Where's my name? I submitted, I remember.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2014)

No rush, but when is the code supposed to be received?


----------



## Weston (Feb 18, 2014)

Brandon and Ben I did not receive your submission :/


Cameron should email you the code in a few days. I don't know for sure when though.

And yeah in the future I'll have links to the videos.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 18, 2014)

Weston said:


> Brandon and Ben I did not receive your submission :/
> 
> 
> Cameron should email you the code in a few days. I don't know for sure when though.



I'm 100% sure I entered in my times and hit submit. Something must have went wrong I guess.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

The results didn't get updated :/


----------



## Weston (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry for the delay! I got caught up in school work, but everything is updated now. Week 3 is OH!

http://westonmizumoto.com/Sunday/Sunday/Results.html


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah crap. I did 3x3 last week




I didn't know that it was just one event per week :/


----------



## Mikel (Mar 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Ah crap. I did 3x3 last week
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that it was just one event per week :/



You didn't realize the scrambles were for skewb?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2014)

Mikel said:


> You didn't realize the scrambles were for skewb?



I guess I used last week's scrambles by accident.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 3, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I guess I used last week's scrambles by accident.



That makes sense. Hopefully you did the correct scrambles for OH this week!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 4, 2014)

Obligatory demand for posted results, mixed with 35% selfishness and a touch of impatience.


----------



## Weston (Mar 4, 2014)

Results will be up tomorrow! I have everything ready, I just have an assignment due in a few hours that I really need to do. (To try to convince you that I'm not slacking, my average bedtime this past week was 6:00 AM)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 4, 2014)

I feel the grind of the late nights working. Farewell.


----------



## Shreyas NT (Mar 4, 2014)

whens the OH event finish off.?


----------



## Weston (Mar 6, 2014)

K results are up!
Congrats to Justin Mallari and Nathan Seeto!
You should be receiving your codes within a week. If anyone else hasn't gotten their codes just let me know.

This week will be 3BLD best of 3!
Scrambles are on the scramble page.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2014)

Just finished finals so I can finally get back to posting everything on time 

Results are up, new scrambles are posted, and emails have been sent out to Cameron so they should be getting their coupon codes soon!


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aw I guess my 5x5 results didn't get counted


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 11, 2015)

So I won the Sunday contest random drawing last week, is there a prize of some sort?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 11, 2015)

When does the contest start up again? I thought in the past I could do my solves on Sunday, but now sometimes it doesn't start over Monday or even later.


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 11, 2015)

I don't know. The site has been pretty wonky. This thread has been dead and I just joined a week ago (and won something apparently, but haven't been contacted about that yet). Lots of people compete in the Sunday Contest though, so I'm surprised that it is dead. Anyway, I'm the wrong guy to ask.


----------



## Phinagin (May 11, 2015)

if this is even a thing anymore, are stickerless cubes allowed or no?


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 11, 2015)

http://sundaycontest.com/ 

Maybe? I don't recommend it though . It is really just a way to simulate the competition atmosphere. You're only competing against yourself (basically).


----------



## TDM (May 11, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> are stickerless cubes allowed or no?


no:


> All WCA rules, except those that require a delegate or additional people to be present, apply.


----------



## pdilla (May 11, 2015)

Weston said:


> 6. All WCA rules, except those that require a delegate or additional people to be present, apply unless otherwise stated.



7e) The competition area must be smoke-free.

I'm done.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 21, 2015)

Are prizes still being rewarded?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 13, 2015)

Maybe this is kind of a stupid thing to rant about, but why are people faking results on sunday contest? 
I was looking through the archive today and found this:
http://sundaycontest.com/archive/41

What's the deal with the number 1 spot?
And I didn't recognize the number 2 winner, so I checked out the WCA ID and found that his in-comp ao5 is barely sub-17, from April. Suddenly two months later he's supposed to be sub-8?

I realize this is not an official competition, but it just bothers me to see stuff like that, when the idea behind sunday contest- or really any online competition- is that you are honest about your times.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 29, 2016)

Stupid question: What does ELO mean on sundaycontest?


----------

